# Overrun with eggs - need ideas....



## missysid (Feb 21, 2006)

Well our ladies have been laying very well and the grocery store we sell them at has been slow. At last count we have - oh I hate to even type this in here - 49 dozen eggs in the fridge. I am in search of ideas to use them up quickly. The family is getting tired of scrambled eggs or egg burittos  

We have over 85 layers so the supply just keeps coming which I know is good but not when sales are slow. I have thought about freezing some but honestly I don't have much room in the freezers right now. Need to make more egg noodles but time is short with son in 2 sports and farm chores. Any suggestions or ideas are greatly appreciated.

Mel


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

Try dehydrating the and making egg powder to vacu-pack.

A member on here gave directions on how to do it. I can't remember who though.

Basically, stir the egg up like for an omelet, spray the dehydrator sheet(for making jelly rolls) with a non-stick spray, pour on and dehydrate. Makes a dry cake that you break up and can puree in the blender into the powder then pack up.

You could also pickle them.


----------



## SerenityMama (Aug 26, 2009)

When our girls lay good I make German Pancakes-- found out from others it has many names when googled but here is our recipie:

3 eggs
1/4 t. Salt
1/3 c. milk
1/3 c. flour
1/4 c. finely chopped apples
2 T. butter

Heat oven to 400.
Stir together (until smooth) milk, flour and salt. Add slightly beaten eggs and beat well. Melt butter in a glass pie plater (or casserole dish). When butter is hot and bubbly tilt to cover sides of dish. Pour mix in; sprinkle with apples and cinnamon. Bake for 15mins. (Sides of the pancake will rise up over the rim of dish)

My 6 and 8 year old can eat a pie dish together so when we do this we have to do 4-5 batches to feed everyone. 

We also have done quiche and I start baking like crazy when eggs in great supply. (Monster cookies are in our near future but I need dh muscle to stir them LOL)

I only have twenty some girls laying for me (over 7dz eggs in fridge right now as hubby forgot to take them to his sisters LOL)


----------



## offGridNorthern (Jan 1, 2006)

a pound cake? Using 6 eggs.


----------



## cvk (Oct 30, 2006)

Break them into a bowl--scramble them up with a fork and pour them into freezer bags in the amounts that you generally use. Pop them in the freezer. I have 15 dozen to freeze this afternoon. It is not safe to dehydrate them. I generally put mine up in zip lock sandwich bags about 6 to a bag and then put the bags into one large freezer bag. It is easier to keep track of all of the little packages that way. I use them all winter for omlettes, quiche, scrambled eggs, cheese cakes, and to make homemade noodles. YUM


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Egg Custard

Put this in the microwave as you sit down to dinner and you will have a wonderful warm custard for dessert.

1 1/4 cups milk
2 tsps vanilla extract
4 large eggs
1/3 cup granulated sugar
1/8 tsp salt
2 TBSP packed light brown sugar

1. Put milk and vanilla into 4-cup microwave-safe measure. Microwave uncovered on high 2 to 3 minutes till hot.
2. Meanwhile, beat eggs, granulated sugar and salt in medium-size bowl until blended. 
3. Gradually whisk in hot milk until blended.
4. Pour into four 5-6 ounce custard cups. Place cups on a 10-inch round microwave-safe plate. Place plate on mico-wave safe trivet or inverved saucer in microwave oven.
5. Microwave uncovered on medium 6 to 8 minutes, rotating each cup and then the dish 1/2 turn once, until custard is almost set (the centers should jiggle a little).
6. Let stand about 5 minutes until center is firm and sprinkle with the brown sugar.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

I second the freezing. I've been doing up our Duck eggs that way for baking.
Another, 'safer', way to dehydrate eggs is scrammble them up, chop 'em up fine and place in dehydrator and dry until squeezed and no moisture comes out.
There are videos on how to do it on You-Tube. There's one that is a bit wonking in that the woman adds milk and reads an off the topic book to the viewer.

Yum, German pancakes! my recipe calls for 6 eggs, 1 cup milk, 1 cup flour 1/2 tsp salt and 5 tbls. butter.

FRITATTA...can use up a dozen eggs easy.


----------



## missysid (Feb 21, 2006)

Does anyone have a angle food cake recipe? I have been wanting to try one. Thanks for the ideas above I will freeze some up tonight.


----------



## thebaker (Dec 2, 2009)

missysid said:


> Well our ladies have been laying very well and the grocery store we sell them at has been slow. At last count we have - oh I hate to even type this in here - 49 dozen eggs in the fridge. I am in search of ideas to use them up quickly. The family is getting tired of scrambled eggs or egg burittos
> 
> We have over 85 layers so the supply just keeps coming which I know is good but not when sales are slow. I have thought about freezing some but honestly I don't have much room in the freezers right now. Need to make more egg noodles but time is short with son in 2 sports and farm chores. Any suggestions or ideas are greatly appreciated.
> 
> Mel



Look at this thread.
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=345030&highlight=egg+recipes


Egg Recipes 
http://whatscookingamerica.net/Eggs/EggRecipes.htm


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

This is a Martha Stewart Recipe and is a wonderful recipe......I like it plain, no icing.

Chocolate Angel Food Cake
Ingredients
Makes one 10-inch cake.

1 1/2 cups sugar 
Scant 1 cup cake flour (not self-rising) 
1/4 cup cocoa powder 
1 teaspoon baking soda 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1 ounce semisweet chocolate, grated (about 1/2 cup) 
12 large egg whites 
1 teaspoon cream of tartar 
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract 
1/4 teaspoon pure almond extract 
Chocolate Hazelnut Anglaise 
Directions
Preheat oven to 350 degrees.place oven rack in center. Sift together
onto a piece of parchment paper 3/4 cup sugar, flour, cocoa powder,
baking soda, and salt. Add grated chocolate; set aside. 
In the bowl of an electric mixer fitted with the whisk attachment,
beat egg whites and cream of tartar until soft peaks form. With
machine running, add the remaining 3/4 cup sugar in a slow steady
stream, beating until fully incorporated and stiff glossy peaks form.
Add vanilla and almond extracts; beat to combine. 
Remove from mixer. Gradually add flour mixture, gently but 
thoroughly, folding into egg-white mixture until fully combined.
Pour into a nonstick angel food&#8211;cake pan. Tap pan on counter 
to remove any air bubbles. Bake until cake springs back when 
depressed with a finger, 30 to 35 minutes. Cool, inverted, 1 hour 
before removing pan. Serve with chocolate hazelnut anglaise.


----------



## highlandview (Feb 15, 2007)

You can definitely freeze the eggs. I have a post about how to do it on my blog. I just beat them individually without whipping in a lot of air. Then I pour them in a silicone muffin pan. I put the pan in the freezer. When the eggs are solid I pop them out into a freezer bag. Also - I posted this same question on here a couple weeks ago. One easy idea I got was scrambled egg buritos. I served them for dinner with all the topings - sourcream, salsa, lettuce, cheese... You can also put them in the freezer to microwave for breakfast.


----------



## kyweaver (Nov 30, 2009)

Ice cream? Use those egg yolks from your angel food cake.
Lemon curd?


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

marinemomtatt said:


> Another, 'safer', way to dehydrate eggs is scrammble them up, chop 'em up fine and place in dehydrator and dry until squeezed and no moisture comes out.


That sounds easy, but then how do you use the dehydrated scrambled eggs? 

My favorite ways to use up eggs are deviled eggs, french toast, & bread pudding, which uses up old bread along with extra eggs. 

We also barter some of our extra.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Scramble some of them, shells and all, and feed them back to the hens!


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

Local food pantry, nursing home, homeless shelter?


----------



## missysid (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I put 4 dozen in the fridge and used 2 dozen in cooking this weekend. But the store called and with that and home sales I was THRILLED to sell 34 dozen this weekend with a order for another 8 to be delivered tomorrow. I can once again see my fridge and have room for leftovers and milk  I love the ideas above and have printed this off to use this week.


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

WE had the same problem once. We pickeled a lot of them in quart jars to eat later. Soem recipes were eatable and some were nasty. The spicy recipes were the best later and the sweet and sour the worst.

You could always color them raw and sell them for Easter Eggs. I gave my sister 3 dozen raw colored eggs and she though it was fun. Brightened up her morning breakfast.


----------



## PamB (Jan 15, 2008)

I never thought of freezing them, I will do that with some till sales pick up for me, I also give several dozen a week to the food bank. Pam


----------



## busymomof7 (May 11, 2010)

Wow--49 dozen eggs in your fridge! That's great! 

I make angel food cake when I have extra eggs. Or, sponge cake. Sponge cake is nice and you use the whole egg for that instead of just the whites.

Enjoy all of those eggs! 

_________________________________

~Julie~

Keeping the weight off...while balancing a large family, a frugal lifestyle, and a hobby farm.

http://www.mooberry-farm.blogspot.com


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

49 dozen...WOW....that must of been about the only thing in your frig!!


----------



## missysid (Feb 21, 2006)

It really was - but we have 2 fridge's so it really helped. The farmers market started up and I am SO happy to report we have 8 dozen in there right now and they are sold already. I can not keep up with the orders right now. Glad we added another 20 layers but remind me of that comment next winter when I have the same problem


----------

